# Growing fast



## chengdu (May 8, 2013)

These wee peeps are growing fast,but I have a question for you guys, all of them were hatched on the same day,two are RIR's and two are Light Sussex's ,one of the RIR's seems to be a really slow grower,is this normal?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Hows the size difference still? Has the little one caught up? Can you post a newer pic


----------



## chengdu (May 8, 2013)

Hey there  she seems to have caught up a little ,tail feathers took a very long time to even show up a little,there growing in now though,she's the smallest of the group still but seems to be the one who always stands up to the rest of them,doing there pecking order dance at each other with the feathers on the neck standing upright ,funniest thing I've seen with them,and of course I thought both brown chickens were of the same breed but now I am unsure,maybe you could help  thanks


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

They look like different breeds to me. Where did you get them?


----------



## chengdu (May 8, 2013)

I got them from a local breeder in Scotland,he does it for his own fun,rather than large scale,but he speaks with an accent that even I couldn't understand,so I'm a bit lost as to what they are,he did refer to these names;
Light Sussex
Welsummer
RIR's 
Maybe some sorta cross here?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

You're little RIR just may be a rooster.....


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

chengdu said:


> I got them from a local breeder in Scotland,he does it for his own fun,rather than large scale,but he speaks with an accent that even I couldn't understand,so I'm a bit lost as to what they are,he did refer to these names;
> Light Sussex
> Welsummer
> RIR's
> Maybe some sorta cross here?


Ah no wonder lol. I always forget there are so many overseas members. When I don't see the location under the avatar I have a habit of assuming there are in the US. Also breeds vary from different locations somewhat. Your little guy may just be a RIR it could just be a runt.


----------



## chengdu (May 8, 2013)

A rooster??? With my hens?? Ohh ohh,when do they start there calling? And can they be eaten,tail feathers still not fully in,I may have to have him on the chicken table if he really is a "he", my neighbours and I don't want a rooster due to it being a built up area,I've grown to like the wee toot


----------

